# First



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Prince


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

hehe


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

I think mono wants to moderate this forum....I think he would be good for what it is worth.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

No way, id get in trouble for editing peoples posts.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

If they start a "pink dumbell" forum, can I mod it???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> If they start a "pink dumbell" forum, can I mod it???




I can;t think of anyone more qualified than you.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

lmfao

 You could make a training video and hawk it... like the "Players Guide."  Yours could be called "Var's Secret Russian KGB Anabolic Pink Dumbell Training."


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah, you could wear spandex shorts and a little pink belly tank top.....bitch.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Are we ever going to get an "Abstinence" forum going???  I think PreMier and Funk would be ideal for that position.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, you could wear spandex shorts and a little pink belly tank top.....bitch.



Sounds like the thought of that outfit excites you!  

Whats with the aggression today???  You're starting to sound like PreMier.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

lmao

 Var, the P's are gonna come jump you if you keep this up.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Sounds like the thought of that outfit excites you!
> 
> Whats with the aggression today???  You're starting to sound like PreMier.



only slept 3hrs last night


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Var, the P's are gonna come jump you if you keep this up.



I already told them I'm not gay...do u think I still have to worry about them "jumping" me?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> only slept 3hrs last night



Oh have I got a story for you then!    I went out with a buddy Saturday night.  Tore it up a bit.  Went to bed at 3am.  My friend slept on the floor.  Around 4am I hear a loud "splat".  Sounded like someone dumped a bucket of water on the floor.  I wake up, ask him what it was, and he says "oh shit...I'm sorry".  I turn the light on and half my room (and all of my friend) is covered in puke.  We spent the next hour and a half cleaning and I had to be up at 8am.  

Why didnt u sleep???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice story...YUK!!!

I sometimes go through periods of not sleeping because I have a lot on my mind and I lie in bed and think a lot.  It sucks when it happens.  I fell asleep around 11:30 last night and had to wake up at 4:30am, except I woke up at 3!!  I tried to fall back asleep but couldn't so I got up at 4 and started fixing breakfast.  I hope I sleep well tonight.  Gotta go back and train one more client right now and then I am done.....another 7 client day!!!  See ya in a couple of hours.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

I have the same problem sometimes.  Ever use anything to help u sleep?  Melatonin or Valerian Root.  Works for me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys know I like to have fun too... BUT, this is a serious attempt at a new forum.

A good start would be something like this link, about how to make your own fina (tren).  http://www.basskilleronline.com/crystal_tren.html


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Dude, look at the first post in this "thread".  Do u honestly think this whole thing WONT be deleted anyway?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

Well since it is a new forum sponsored by Universal Kits, I didn't think so.

Of course the link I supplied was an example, and you could sub "finakits" for "Universal Kits" .


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

I just meant that this particular thread will probably be deleted or moved to Open Chat


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

"homebrew chemistry" huh....sounds like a thread on how to make illegal drugs, lol, and not just steroids.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Aggie thought she was gonna get tips on improving her meth lab.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Whats with the aggression today???  You're starting to sound like PreMier.



.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

Actually, I found a website on how to make 'x.'  Oh wow, it has a lot more drugs too. lol


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> .



.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Why are you saying that im agressive?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Because you're aggressive


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> "homebrew chemistry" huh....sounds like a thread on how to make illegal drugs, lol, and not just steroids.


No, we still have PH powders that are legal and this is a way of improving delivery.


----------

